# Где найти хороший стационар в Москве



## Смит (14 Авг 2008)

На форуме часто советуют при обострение грыжи лажиться в стационар.  Хотелось бы услышать отзывы тех, кто этим воспользовался. Что понравилоь, а что нет?  Как туда попали, платно, бесплатно или как то ещё? Я думаю эта информация будет полезна для многих, кто сейчас (или в будущем не дай бог) корчится от боли дома и не знает, куда себя деть.


----------



## Ell (24 Авг 2008)

*Ответ:  Где найти хороший стационар в Москве.*

Все эти вопросы освещались в созданных ранее темах.


----------



## Ester (24 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Где найти хороший стационар в Москве.*

А что мешает повторить?
Ведь народ прибывает новый как ни крути - 
и редкая птица, да ещё при болях  
долетит как говорится :prankster2:
куда ей надо.


----------

